# Ashihara Karate



## jaydogg72 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have been researching different systems and have come across this system, I am very interested in it as it is similar to Kyokushin, anyone train in this before?


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi J,

Ashihara Karate is an organization that was started about 25 years ago by a former member of Master Oyama's Kyokushinkai. From what I understand, the style is essentiall based on the principles of Kyokushinkai and the main dojo for the style is located in South Africa. There are a few instructors here in the United States ranked above 3rd dan. The founder of the style, Ashihara sensei, died about 10 years ago.

John


----------



## jaydogg72 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I may take up the art as it is somewhat similar to the Muay Thai training I have already.


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi J,

I found a web address for the style that you may be interested in. It is www.ashiharakarate.org. Good luck.

John


----------



## Martin h (Mar 15, 2006)

Ashihara is a fine style. In competition they use the same rules as kyokushin (almost, they allow a bit more grab&pull than kyokushin does nowdays), which means no attacks with the fist or elbow against the head.

Semmy schilt, current champ k-1, did Ashihara untill he switched to seidokaikan a few months ago for political purposes (seidokaikan is the style that founded k-1 and still has a LOT of influence in the k-1 organisation).
His old Ashihara Coach (Dave Jonkers, head of the organisation "ashihara international" in europe) is still Semmys coach and stand in his corner despite the organisation switch.


----------



## Martin h (Mar 15, 2006)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hi J,
> and the main dojo for the style is located in South Africa.
> 
> John



Actualy the Original ashihara organisation "NIKO" (=New international karate organisation ashiharakaikan   -"New" differing it from IKO=international karate organisation kyokushinkaikan) is still based in japan, headed by the founders son. Hidenora Ashihara.

However a large breakaway group from NIKO, called "Ashihara International" is based in south africa, breaking away after the ashihara founder (Hideyuki Ashihara) died.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 19, 2006)

Martin h said:
			
		

> Actualy the Original ashihara organisation "NIKO" (=New international karate organisation ashiharakaikan -"New" differing it from IKO=international karate organisation kyokushinkaikan) is still based in japan, headed by the founders son. Hidenora Ashihara.
> 
> However a large breakaway group from NIKO, called "Ashihara International" is based in south africa, breaking away after the ashihara founder (Hideyuki Ashihara) died.


 
If not mistaken, that Ashihara Int'l group is now run by a Muslim Brother, Mr. Hossein Narker.


----------



## Martin h (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes. Mr Narker is one of the top men in Ashihara international. I dont know anything about his religion though. And frankly I dont care.


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

Ashihara is a kyokushin derivative that allows more standup grappling/pushing and advocated attacking at angles rather than the more linear approach advocated by Mas Oyama.  Ashihara was a high-ranking BB in kyokushin before he quit.  Incidentally, Enshin karate branched off of Ashihara's organization in turn.


----------

